# towing my 90 hardbody on a dolly



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

I dont want to take the guys at u hauls word for this. I need to doly my 90 hardbody from indanapolis to ohio. Aprox 300 miles. It is 2wd with a manual trans. Can I tow this with the front wheels on the dolly without pulling the driveshaft? U haul says I can. But there not paying for my smoked trans if there wrong. So im looking for a sokid answer to this. I also thought about towimg with back wheels up. Any help would he great thank you guys


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since it's a manual trans, yes, you can. Just put the trans in neutral. If you had an automatic trans, you would then have to pull the driveshaft.


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

Trans will lube itself through the outout shaft spinning? Thanks for the info


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The gears, etc, will be lubed as they turn through the gear oil in the case. The problem with automatic transmissions is the pump running dry, so if you do tow an auto trans vehicle without removing the driveshaft, the engine should be left running to prevent this.


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

Yea I know you cant tow an auto with just in nuetral. Unless engine is running. Thanks for the info.


----------



## csixer (May 18, 2012)

But thinking wont only the rear gear and the collars and dog gears be spinning? The countershaft wont so8n unless the input is turning or its in gear. There for no oil is being slung up to the main shaft and bearings. And the the 1-2 and 3-4 syncro hubs will be spinning with the output shaft thus not being lubed. Im just thinking out loud here.


----------

